# px4 compact safety switch issues



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

So I got my px4 way back in sept 13. I have yet to shoot it (medical and family matters) but when I practice dry firing with it its difficult to switch the safety off. Granted I do have small hands, I still dont like the fact I have to readjust my grip just to mess with the safety. I know I could just leave it off but thaf defeats the purpose of having the manual safety. Is this just a break in thing or are my not so manly hands gonna ruin this gun for me?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

youngvet24 said:


> So I got my px4 way back in sept 13. I have yet to shoot it (medical and family matters) but when I practice dry firing with it its difficult to switch the safety off. Granted I do have small hands, I still dont like the fact I have to readjust my grip just to mess with the safety. I know I could just leave it off but thaf defeats the purpose of having the manual safety. Is this just a break in thing or are my not so manly hands gonna ruin this gun for me?


I have that problem with the 1911. I also had a similar issue with the M&P series pistols. Not with the safety, but the slide release. I carry the Glock 19 Gen 4, and I also have the 17 Gen 4 as well. I recommend finding a pistol that fits your hand perfectly, and going with it. I'm sure there will be a few that fit that bill, and certainly nothing wrong with owning them all, but I tend to like to stick with one pistol. One reason I have the Glock 17 and 19 is b/c the 17 mags work in the 19, so it's easy to reload in a tight. But I also love the Sig P226. While it is a little larger than the 17, it still fits my hand extremely well and is easy to operate, i.e. don't have to readjust your grip just to mess with the safety. You may also want to look at the Steyr pistol series. Excellent pistols!!!

I also don't really like to have to fool with a safety. My safety is keeping my finger off the trigger. ;-)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I suppose you could lubricate the safety mechanism with rem-oil or something of that nature and work it a bit. It should get easier to operate after time. Or you can contact Beretta and buy a flush de-cocker and convert it to a "G" model. Or, you can just leave the safety in the off position. If you can't flip the safety up w/ your thumb then maybe your not so manly small hands may ruin the pistol for you if you desire to always keep it on safety before firing.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice gentleman. I was just practicing with it and it isnt a break in thing. Its definitely my small hands. I realized it before I bought it but didnt realize the major impact it would have. Ill just practice alot with using my support hand I guess. Or ill just trade it in for one with a frame mounted safety. Being the fact im not comfortable witb handguns im gonna stray away from internal safety's. But thanks again guys


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

If you do anything, I advise you to get comfortable with handguns. If you're going to carry one, you need to be comfortable with it. Personally, I hate slide mounted safeties. They're just too awkward. You may want to look at the Browning Hi-Power, but it is a SA only pistol. S&W M&Ps can be purchased with frame mounted thumb safties, as can FN models. The Sigs don't have a safety, but the decocking mechanism really serves as a great safety feature. You may like the 1911. One does not have to use the slide release to engage the slide, and the thumb safety on that pistol, like the BHP, is very conveniently located.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ive been looking into the m&p it feels great in my hand. Ive held the FNX and I really want to like it but its just so .....fake feeling like a toy. But im gonna train with it before I ever carry in public


----------

